# Game Thread (11/26): Orlando @ Portland



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm new here to the Magic forum but if you dont mind I'll try and make the Game Threads.. I dont wanna replace anyone but if you dont mind this Game Thread, let me know and I can do it.. 

<center>
















Orlando Magic (12-3) @ Portland Trail Blazers (5-8)
Date: Monday, Nov 26th
Time: 10:00 PM ET

*Southeast Standings:*
<pre>
W L Pct GB 
Orlando 11 3 .786 -.-
Washington 6 7 .462 5.0
Charlotte 6 7 .462 5.0
Atlanta 5 7 .417 5.5
Miami 3 10 .231 8.0
</pre>

*Orlando Probable Starters:*





































PG: Jameer Nelson
SG: Keith Bogans
SF: Hedo Turkoglu
PF: Rashard Lewis
C: Dwight Howard
</center>
<pre>
Player GM GS MPG PPG FG% 3PT% FT% RPG APG SPG BPG TOPG PF
Nelson 14 14 31.0 13.8 .470 .325 .833 4.7 6.4 1.0 0.1 2.6 2.2 
Bogans 15 15 32.5 9.7 .421 .386 .750 4.3 1.9 0.6 0.1 0.8 2.3
Turkoglu 15 15 36.5 18.5 .433 .383 .746 5.7 3.8 0.9 0.2 2.6 2.9
Lewis 15 15 38.9 19.8 .493 .438 .860 4.9 2.4 1.0 0.2 2.1 2.7
Howard 15 15 38.0 23.4 .615 .000 .603 14.5 1.6 0.9 2.5 3.0 3.3
</pre>

<center>
*Portland Probable Starters:*

PG: Steve Blake (6.5 PPG, 2.9 RPG, 5.5 APG)
SG: Brandon Roy (18.9 PPG, 3.5 RPG, 5.2 APG)
SF: Martell Webster (12.8 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 1.5 APG)
PF: LaMarcus Aldridge (18.8 PPG, 7.9 RPG, 0.8 APG)
C: Channing Frye (6.5 PPG, 3.9 RPG, 0.9 APG)

*Orlando Magic Bench:*



























































</center>
<pre>
Player GM MPG PPG FG% 3PT% FT% RPG APG SPG BPG TOPG PF
Dooling 15 18.0 6.0 .416 .292 .972 1.1 1.4 0.3 0.1 0.5 2.1
Arroyo 14 18.6 5.6 .403 .375 .750 1.8 2.9 0.6 0.0 1.1 1.1
Cook 2 8.5 3.5 .429 .250 .000 2.0 0.5 0.0 0.5 0.0 1.0
Evans 1 12.0 6.0 .429 .000 .000 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 1.0
Garrity 9 13.3 2.6 .313 .188 .000 2.0 0.8 0.2 0.0 0.9 1.4 
Foyle 15 10.0 1.8 .393 .000 .455 2.8 0.1 0.1 0.7 0.5 1.2
Augustine 7 4.6 1.4 .833 .000 .000 1.0 0.1 0.3 0.1 0.4 0.6
Redick 4 4.8 0.0 .000 .000 .000 0.0 0.3 0.0 0.0 0.5 0.0
</pre>

Last Game:
Orlando Magic 120, Miami Heat 99
November 24, 2007 - Amway Arena










Orlando Magic Head Coach Stan Van Gundy:
“I thought that was the closest we have come all year to putting 48 minutes together. I thought at the offensive end of the floor we were outstanding against a very good defensive team. I thought it was a great effort against a team who played well, their three main guys all played well. It’s not like they came in and their guys had a bad night. Wade was outstanding, as you can see my knowledge of his game was able to limit him to his season-high points of 32… My outstanding game plan. I thought Shaq was really good and Ricky Davis took advantage of every opportunity. They had a pretty good night but we had a great night and this is a very good win for us heading out on the road.”

On his team getting caught up on the score:
“I thought tonight they did a good job. They got it back to within 11 and we never caved or gave them a big run tonight. I still think our defense can be better and will be better when we get some practices under our belt. Our offense is real good, our energy, our ball movement. We only had 11 turnovers, we shot the ball well, we got to the free throw line, I just thought we had a very good night. It’s still very early in the year, last night the Sentinel said I was grumpy but tonight I couldn’t find a whole lot to criticize. I’m sure I will after I watch the film.”

On playing against his former team:
“Tonight was like any other game, it really was. I think if I have any emotion on that it will be when I go back into the Miami arena and know a lot of people there, that might be different. We also haven’t had any time to think about it, this isn’t like football where you play once a week and you have all week to build up and think about it. This is our fifth game in seven days so I didn’t have time to think about this game until last night after the game and getting ready for the walk through. We just want to keep winning and I have said all along if we start putting more importance on one game than another you are going to end up in trouble.”

On Maurice Evans and Brian Cook:
“I like the possibility of playing Evans and Cook. To be honest, Cook needs to get in better shape, he wasn’t playing many minutes so I don’t think he was in very good shape. I think his skill level was evident, we just have to get him running up and down the court and get him to play with the pace we want to play in. I think Evans’ energy was very evident because he was able to get down the floor. He was upset about missing those two corner three’s, so you know he hasn’t been here very long because nobody else is worried about it.”

[Quotes]


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

cool and welcome aboard! glad to see some fresh faces around these parts, even if it meant bringing in Cookie to the team! 

i'll be at this game hopefully i can get some good pics for it.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

What a great addition to the board!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Go Magic!!!


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

We should win this one pretty easy IMO....GO MAGIC!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

9diamonds said:


> We should win this one pretty easy IMO....GO MAGIC!


The Magic should win the next two easy IMO. Portland and Seattle are two, young, bad teams.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

OMG, this thread sucks


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> The Magic should win the next two easy IMO. Portland and Seattle are two, young, bad teams.


Thanks for the jinx. When we lose both I'm blaming you.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm trying to stay positive but the second the Magic lose to an underachieving team there's going to be a huge backlash against us on this board and the NBA main.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Duck34234 said:


> I'm trying to stay positive but the second the Magic lose to an underachieving team there's going to be a huge backlash against us on this board and the NBA main.


Every one loses to an underachieveing team some time. Hell the Pistons lost to the Bulls. I didn't hear any one whine about that. It is what I like to call a fluke win. Could it happen? Sure. Will it happen? Unlikely.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

portland's a good young team. very very inconsistent. they beat dallas and detroit back to back 2 weeks ago. 

if the magic come firing out the gates like they've been doing, there shouldn't be a worry of portland clawing back.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

welcome to the Magic board!!


portland is not going to be a easy to beat... Orlando doesn't travel well through the west coast and portland is young but also HUNGRY... they step their game up a notch against the better teams, especially at home. should be a great game tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks I'll continue to be here during the season.. I messaged ya back.. so yeah..

Anyways, should be a win for the Magic if they dont have a let down.. dont think this will be easy at all though!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I believe it will probably be a game in which it will be close through 3 and then the Magic pull away in the 4th with about 6 minutes to go.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Dooling questionable for tonight's Magic game*
<dl class="byline">Brian Schmitz |Sentinel Staff Writer<dd>3:10 PM EST, November 26, 2007</dd></dl>PORTLAND, Ore. - Orlando Magic guard Keyon Dooling, who has been impressive of the bench in the club's last two victories, is questionable for tonight's game against the Trail Blazers because of flu-like symptoms.

Dooling apparently started feeling ill Sunday after the team arrived from Orlando.

"We don't know. He's sick. He was feeling a little better this morning," Coach Stan Van Gundy said. "Will just have to wait and see."

Dooling would be replaced in the rotation by newly acquired Maurice Evans and second-year guard J.J.Redick.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/basketball/magic/orl-bk-doolingout112607,0,268161.story


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

10 games over .500


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dooling Out
By John Denton
FLORIDA TODAY

PORTLAND, Ore. – Keyon Dooling, the Orlando Magic’s best player off the bench this season, won’t play Monday night against the Portland Trail Blazers because of the flu.

Tipoff is just after 10 p.m. Sun Sports Network is televising the game.

Dooling, who has played at point guard and shooting guard for the Magic, had hoped to build off his best game of the season. He had 17 points off the bench Saturday in the Magic’s 120-99 rout of the rival Miami Heat.

Dooling’s absence should mean more playing time for the newly acquired Maurice Evans and second-year shooting guard J.J. Redick behind starter Keith Bogans. 

http://forums.floridatoday.com/viewtopic.php?t=60387


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Thats sad, Keyon was playing really well last couple of games...I hope he ll be back soon.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pryzbilla (sp) is starting over Frye tonight for Portland


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Not shooting good at all so far.. through 6 minutes.. Aldridge with 2 fouls already.. Outlaw comes in.. Rashard fouled shooting a 3..

Mo Evans enters the game for Turkoglu


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

23-15 Blazers with about 2 min left in the 1st.. Magic not shooting good at all so far!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic shooting the ball not so good. Hopefully they will catch fire in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Howard picks up an offensive foul.. thats 2 on him.. down 25-15


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The 2 fouls on Howard have been pathetic so far. Ticky tack big time.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1: Blazers 27 - Magic 17

Nelson: 4 pts (2/3 FG), 1 board, 0 assists, 2 turnovers, 1 foul
Bogans: 0 pts (0/2 FG), 2 boards, 1 assist, 1 foul
Turkoglu: 2 pts (1/3 FG), 1 board, 2 assists, 1 turnover
Lewis: 4 pts (0/2 FG, 4/6 FG), 0 boards, 0 assists
Howard: 2 pts (1/4 FG), 4 boards, 1 turnover, 1 block, 2 fouls

Evans: 3 pts (1/1 3PT)
Arroyo: 2 pts (1/2 FG), 2 min
Foyle: 1 min

Team: 6/17 FG, 1/5 3PT, 4/6 FT, Outrebounded 13-7, 3 assists and 5 turnovers


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic down 10 after 1. It could have been a lot worse considering their horrible shooting display.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> The 2 fouls on Howard have been pathetic so foul. Ticky tack big time.


Totally agree on that..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rashard Lewis with the hook picks up his 2nd foul.. yikes.. btw how does Foyle even get any minutes? lol


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Some of the offensive fouls they have called on the Magic in this game are borderline stupid. Let them play already.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mo Evans with a block (well I thought anyways).. then takes the oop to cut it to 10 again


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hahaha.. Foyle airballed a FT..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice 16-0 run to take the 38-35 lead


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic playing much better in the 2nd. Hitting their jumpers and the refs are also letting them play.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Redick seeing action in the last 44 seconds lol


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Magic 42 - Blazers 42


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Turkoglu 21 	3-6 	1-2 	0-0 	1 	4 	5 	2 	2 	1 	0 	7 
Lewis 	 19 	3-7 	0-2 	4-6 	0 	2 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 	10 
Howard 	 18 	3-7 	0-0 	1-2 	0 	8 	0 	2 	0 	3 	2 	7 
Bogans 	 16 	1-4 	0-2 	0-0 	1 	4 	1 	0 	0 	0 	3 	2 
Nelson 	 17 	3-4 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	2 	4 	4 	1 	0 	2 	6 
Evans 	 13 	2-4 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	5 
Arroyo 	 6 	1-2 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Foyle 	 5 	1-3 	0-0 	1-2 	2 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	3 
Redick 	 1 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Totals 	115 	17-37 	2-10 	6-10 	4 	23 	12 	9 	3 	4 	10 	42 
Percentages: 	  .459 	.200 	.600 	  	Team Rebounds: 6
```


```
Name  	 Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Webster   18 	3-5 	1-3 	0-0 	0 	4 	0 	1 	2 	2 	1 	7 
Aldridge   9 	3-8 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	6 
Przybilla 19 	2-4 	0-0 	1-2 	3 	6 	1 	0 	1 	1 	1 	5 
Roy 	  17 	3-10 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	6 
Blake 	  16 	2-7 	0-1 	0-0 	2 	3 	6 	1 	0 	0 	0 	4 
Outlaw 	  15 	4-8 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	4 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	8 
Jack 	  10 	1-4 	0-2 	0-0 	0 	0 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Rodriguez  7 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Frye 	   3 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	3 	2 
Totals 	 114 	20-48 	1-7 	1-2 	6 	20 	11 	5 	3 	3 	9 	42 
Percentages: 	  .417 	.143 	.500 	  	Team Rebounds: 4
```


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic had a great 2nd to come back and tie the game going into half time.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes they did.. Turkoglu is having a nice game if you ask me..

Not surprised Cook hasnt saw any action the way Portland is playing their smaller players (right?) and after Stan's comment about him.. he wont see any action tonight and thats ok.. dont really need him tonight.. well they could have when they were trying to score.. 

Evans playin good for the most part.. Nice foul there to end the half.. too bad Pryz blocked him on that last dunk attempt... 

Howard almost has a double double and he barely played that half.. he's fun to watch.. gotta stay away from those fouls in the 2nd half.. even if they were cheap


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Magic should come out strong and focused in the second half...
GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Uh oh.. Loose ball foul on Howard with 3:53 to go in the 3rd.. down 5.. Cook entered before that as Howard tried to get the O board off a Cook miss


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Aldridge picks up his 4th.. Turkoglu doin the scoring.. down 56-53.. Foyle to the line when they return.. 1:50 left in 3rd


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

i think we are missing Dooling's energy tonight...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic up 1 going into the 4th.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Orlando ends the 3rd on a 10-2 run and take a 59-58 lead to the 4th


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Babir said:


> i think we are missing Dooling's energy tonight...


No kidding. It has been a defensive battle so far and we could have used his quickness against these guys tonight. Hopefully he will be back for the Seattle game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

For some reason Foyle has 8 pts and 7 boards.. 9-3 run to start the 4th opens up a 68-61 lead


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Foyle has had his best game of the season. Our bench has been key to winning this game so far. Lewis has also came up huge in the 2nd half. He is hitting everything right now. Best thing is, we have done it with out Howard on the floor because he has been in foul trouble.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dwight Howard: 9 pts, 10 boards
Adonal Foyle: 8 pts, 10 boards

Amazing..

19-6 quarter has the Magic up 78-64 with 5:35 left


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Howard has 5 fouls and I'd say 4 of them were cheap as hell. I guess the refs had money on the Blazers?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Magic 85 - Trailblazers 74

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Turkoglu 41 9-17 3-8 0-0 1 5 5 3 2 1 0 21 
Lewis 40 6-15 2-8 6-8 0 6 2 2 1 0 4 20 
Howard 31 4-10 0-0 1-2 2 14 0 3 0 3 5 9 
Bogans 31 3-9 1-5 1-1 1 7 1 1 0 0 5 8 
Nelson 29 4-8 0-1 0-0 0 3 6 4 1 0 2 8 
Evans 27 2-6 1-3 2-2 2 2 0 0 0 0 1 7 
Arroyo 18 2-5 0-2 0-0 0 2 5 1 0 0 0 4 
Foyle 16 3-9 0-0 2-4 6 10 0 0 0 0 3 8 
Redick 1 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Cook 3 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
J. Augustine DNP - Coach's Decision
K. Dooling DNP - Flu
P. Garrity DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 236 33-80 7-27 12-17 12 49 19 14 4 4 20 85 
Percentages: .412 .259 .706 Team Rebounds: 10
</pre>


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic win 85-74. Defensive battle which is pretty much what I thought it would be. Close through out, but Magic pull away in the end just like I called it. On to Seattle which should be another win.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

That crappy shooting will work against Seattle but they better get that straight before Phoenix and LA or we will be losing.

Nice to see the bench contributing. Tough night for Dwight ... 5 fouls and 3 of them were BS.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Good win, but very nervous...
Lewis carried us in second half, suprise game from Foyle (6 offensive boards), I think we should use him more...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

JNice said:


> That crappy shooting will work against Seattle but they better get that straight before Phoenix and LA or we will be losing.
> 
> Nice to see the bench contributing. Tough night for Dwight ... 5 fouls and 3 of them were BS.


Agreed. The game was really just hard to watch all the way. Sloppy play on both sides and the fouls on Howard were complete BS. The refs pretty much took him out of the game, yet he still almost had a double/double. He should have a bounce back game in Seattle.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

whew just got back from the game. was nuts and i was very embarrassed to be a magic fan on plenty of plays. first off, the refs were just terrible. missed calls left and right. blown calls all the time. enough charging calls on MOVING players? lots of missed open shots. good game from arroyo, he played pretty steady and made excellent passes, guess that means 2 stinker games coming up right? 

man watching dwight live is amazing. he gets UP there and that first block on roy had the crowd going! jj redick sighting! WOO HOO!









i liked during that last play, arroyo was jumping up and down telling redick to stay on webster and not to help on the play, but when the blazers drove into the lane, he of course crept in to help. and then near the end of the 3rd quarter, jj may have gotten called to check in, but as he was running he got sent back :laugh:

roy had a pretty crappy game and aldridge was shooting jumpers for whatever reason instead of posting up turk and lewis. poor coaching on mcmillain's part. good thing we woke up from the shooting slump in the 4th. hope that carries over to seattle for lewis' return. 

Andy Roddick and the men's US team in town participating in some fan festivities!









BLAZE, arguably tied with the Magic's Puff the Magic Dragon as the worst mascot in the NBA.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

those are some nice pics dean... must've been a great game to watch live.

hopefully i will provide some from staples later on.


----------

